# Fisherman's Ring



## koshergrl

I love this. I have enough of many different colors to start slapping them together.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Is this a knit or crochet?


----------



## koshergrl

Tipsycatlover said:


> Is this a knit or crochet?


Crochet.


----------



## koshergrl

Fisherman's Ring Square Pattern


----------



## beautress

That's beautiful, koshergrl. I may try to crochet one & will be a lovely way to remember you. I've been back for about a month now to the boards, more or less, but your page had a no access communication deal attached, for which I don't blame you on account of the awful things people say to you, and who knows what dirty tricks they pull on ya..

Thanks for the link to the beautiful Fisherman's Square. My usual thing is quilting charity tops & I used to post here all the time. I'm just now getting my bearings. I found a few of my old hideouts around here - the Ornithology thread and the Lepidoptera threads were found in of all places, the Garage, back when the search engine around here was working the first few days I was here. Also found the Haiku Moments buried that was last used months or years after I got back. Come over to any of them anytime you want. I'm also started a Karaoke thread in Music, as I started doing singing at a local diner that offers Karaoke night once a week, and I really have to work to remember things, well into my retirement years now.

Always Love ya,

freedombecki (aka beautress, now.) because I couldn't remember the password they gave me back when someone or another was fooling around with their security features or something at USMB.  

In the meantime years away, my husband's dementia got worse, so it quickly became a full time job keeping him away from the car keys, away from the phone, and away from the computer, oh, yes, and I had to have all the services cancelled because he kept behaving inappropriately on the computer, too. I lost him in June of 2016, and the last couple of years have kind of been a blur. It's been helpful to be back on the boards, although they're a bit rough and tumble sometimes, I try to be a bar of soap to wash out the mouths of some of the linguistic offenders who decide to share their Tourette's tendencies with me, which of course goes over rather poorly with my Sunday schoolmarm ways with their little pointy heads and potty mouths. I feel isolated some days. *sigh* Not to worry, I'm getting used to abuse again, little by little.

I have bought a small printer, but haven't quite figured out how to install it yet. When I got my new computer, it had only a 4x5" piece of paper as instructions, and it's been one thing after another. I thought I bought security stuff, but the "proprietor" wouldn't help me with installation after paying them 3 times, and every time I hit the "repair" button they wanted yet another fifty bucks, so I just ignore it after contacting them 4 times with zero response. Their name is a misnomer called "Simple," and they used to hang out here, so if you think you're getting help with a $29.99 doodad, it only brings up a $5 you-have-to feature, which fixes nothing either, so I hit the $39.99 will-cure-all-your-computer's-ills button, which forgot the other two pickpocket purchases and cancelled them, and now it wants $49.99 more for something yet more important, which I am afraid to press that button. So if you see a "Simple" solution to all your computer security issues, run and head for the door before they eat all your cookies. It was hanging around here at USMB the first couple of weeks, and my computer was getting slow. I think "Simple" disabled the protection I had the first month I owned my computer, and McAfee seems to have had the same sales program, promising protection with a low price, for an alleged $99. a year worth of protection. "Simple" seems to have gotten rid of them in 10 minutes, and every time it rains out here, my computer is down until the rain stops because of a 2-year deal I purchased from Hughesnet and can't get out of. So if I disappear now and then, I have no idea who did what to whom, disabling me from posting. Sales are deceptive, and I forgot about "emptor caveat" warnings from my college days back in the 1980s until this experience. Seems Hughesnet promised protection for a year, but that didn't pan out because my HP computer's miniature print on the 4x5" piece of instruction printed on paper thinner than onion skin tracing paper didn't help me with the challenges of remembering how to operate a computer. It's been raining here every day for the entire month and maybe another week or two since I got the new computer. It rains for 2-5 hours at a stretch anytime night or day. I live in the country where it is not profitable for the local computer companies, less than 7 miles from my home, have their offices. By the time it stops raining and I can go back online, I forget what it was that I needed to do for what. Woe is me. What can I say, but that old age ain't fer sissies. 

Oh, well. That's life for ya. I can always go upstairs and make myself useless by making another charity quilt top. And I'm working on a crochet piece of lace with a size 7 crochet hook and #10 lacemaking thread. I'd a lot rather try your beautiful fisherman's ring square because it uses regular 4-ply thread and likely a larger crochet hook than lacemaking does, so thanks again. The Fisherman's square is a sight for old eyes to feast on. Kudos, girl!


----------

